

Introducing Sourcing.io - dshankar
http://blog.sourcing.io/hello-world

======
Splendor
> _Sourcing.io lets your team members connect Twitter, GitHub and LinkedIn
> accounts, allowing you to filter by candidates connected in some way to your
> team._

It's got to be awkward when someone at work comes and asks you to connect your
social accounts to their new hiring engine. I wonder how much traction this
will get.

~~~
jogzden
I don't really see the point to Twitter for hiring purposes.

But both LinkedIn and GitHub serve as e-resumes. Any decent tech company will
want to see what you've worked on/contributed to, and a lot of the time and
dev worth their salt will voluntarily provide their GitHub on a resume.
LinkedIn, even though it's more social than GitHub, still serves as a
professional site. You don't voluntarily put your information on LinkedIn only
to hide it from potential employers.

